# Can you steel yourself for a 13-game losing streak?



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Because that's what we're going to have. I don't see this team winning a game until our home game on December 22 vs. Toronto.

Sunday's game against the Hawks is a possibility, but it's a get-away game, and the upstart Hawks are coming into their own. With our perimeter defense, I can see Joe Johnson scorching us for 35. Probably a loss. Then we go on a six-game road trip. Detroit is the hottest team in the league right now outside of Dallas, and that has blowout loss written all over it. The next night is Milwaukee, where we haven't played well in quite some time since Damon's buzzer beater there a few years ago. Same deal in Indiana, where Conseco Field House might as well be named "House of Horrors" for the Blazers. Big game for Z-Bo there, but we'll lose by 5-10 points. Then we're at Toronto, where we play the ridiculous Sunday morning road game in Canada. We're never ready for that. Loss. At Philly the next day, where Mo's players will rally for him against his former team. Iverson and Iguodala go big in that game - another blowout loss. End the trip at Memphis, where things look decent for a chance at a road win. But I think Gasol is back by then, so we'll see. That's the only one I'm waffling on. I could see the Blazers salvaging the winless road trip there, but I doubt it. Come back home for the Clips, who should be salivating at the chance to kick our asses again. Then it's a long layoff and hosting T-Mac, Yao and the Rockets for another loss to Houston.

I'd like to be more optimistic about this team, but they haven't shown me the toughness it takes to win games on the road recently. They can't start quarters well, and they certainly don't finish quarters well. Those are two keys to winning, especially on the road. Just the reality that comes along with being one of the worst teams in the NBA.

-Pop


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I don't agree with that post.

By the way, I do not consider ourselves to be the worst team in the NBA.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

ptownblazer1 said:


> I don't agree with that post.
> 
> By the way, I do not consider ourselves to be the worst team in the NBA.



Who would you pick?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> Who would you pick?


charlotte. our excuse is we're missing a rather important chunk of the team (roy). whats theirs?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> charlotte. our excuse is we're missing a rather important chunk of the team (roy). whats theirs?




I agree with you. I was just asking the question. I think Portland has at least 2 more wins with Roy in the line up, and maybe 3. With a fully healthy team, and a coach that kjnew how to play them all we would probably be around .500


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I would have to say Charlotte as well...I mean they signed Derek Anderson, a sign of desperate help needed.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Even if one projects us to lose the next 7 games, and we probably won't be favored in any individual one of them, it's not likely to happen. ATL, MIL, TOR, PHIL, MEM are some of the worst teams in the league, all in a row. DET is playing well, and Indy is nothing special. This is probably the easiest road trip in quite some time. Even if it was against better teams, the odds are that even the underdog will win sometimes.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I can see a possible win at Memphis as well. They stink too so we have a good shot there.

As for being "Steeled", I have never had a problem being a fan through good and bad times. Thats part of the ride.


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

We win the Atlanta game

Peace


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

We're definitely one of the worst teams in the league. Who knows how long Roy will be out.


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

ColoradoBlazerFan said:


> We win the Atlanta game
> 
> Peace



Best post in this thread...let's just take the team we love...

day by day. and let's watch and root for our blazers!


----------



## M3M (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah, we win Atlanta. I mean, Zach should be able to rape there post defenders. Who are they gonna put on in, worthless Za Za?


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

M3M said:


> Yeah, we win Atlanta. I mean, Zach should be able to rape there post defenders. Who are they gonna put on in, worthless Za Za?


I think Shelden Williams will spend a lot of time guarding Zach, which should be a good matchup. I wonder who will guard Joe Johnson? Udoka is the only guy I can think of that doesn't make me cringe. If Roy was playing, that would be a great matchup...


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

M3M said:


> Yeah, we win Atlanta. I mean, Zach should be able to rape there post defenders. Who are they gonna put on in, worthless Za Za?



Zaza's offensive stats say otherwise, and he's one of the better centers in the league. Shelden on Zach should be a good matchup.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Let's not worry about a 13 game losing streak unless it happens.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

yuyuza1 said:


> Zaza's offensive stats say otherwise, and he's one of the better centers in the league. Shelden on Zach should be a good matchup.


Zach will certainly get loads of respect from the refs- Especially if Shelden is going to guard him. I expect a W.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> I agree with you. I was just asking the question. I think Portland has at least 2 more wins with Roy in the line up, and maybe 3. With a fully healthy team, and a coach that kjnew how to play them all we would probably be around .500


Why don't you just put Nate sucks in your signature and save the trouble of putting it in every post?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

yakbladder said:


> Why don't you just put Nate sucks in your signature and save the trouble of putting it in every post?



It helps raise our post counts. Mine for saying that Nate sucks, and you for constantly asking why I do it. 

Back to the topic though, I didn't say that Nate sucks in that post. I said it would be great if we had a coach that new how to utilize the players we had. You yourself said Nate's substitution patterns are curious.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

It's pretty much what I expected.

BTW, using an injured rookie as an excuse merely points out how very weak this team is at present time.

ONTH, I'm optimistic that this team could win more than the 18-21 I predicted for them at the season's start.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

As long as their are games like the Orlando game I'm cool with a 13 game losing streak. We're not giong to make the playoffs, so every game we win lowers our draft pick. I'd be totally ok with losing every other game for the rest of the season as long as they're close games.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

ebott said:


> As long as their are games like the Orlando game I'm cool with a 13 game losing streak. We're not giong to make the playoffs, so every game we win lowers our draft pick. I'd be totally ok with losing every other game for the rest of the season as long as they're close games.


Ha. I'm sort of in the same school of thought. I like winning as much as the next guy, but this team is not winning a title or even a division this year, and probably not even making the playoffs, so why get too worked up about the losses? I can put up with a lousy season one more time in order to tap into that great draft next summer. Then I want to see the wins coming thick and fast!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

SodaPopinski said:


> Because that's what we're going to have. I don't see this team winning a game until our home game on December 22 vs. Toronto.
> 
> *Sunday's game against the Hawks is a possibility, but it's a get-away game, and the upstart Hawks are coming into their own. * <snip>
> 
> -Pop


I'll bet you all your points, 74,866,178, and give you 2-1 odds that we'll beat Atlanta.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

Pop, ever thought of looking into antidepressants? :biggrin: 

j/k

But seriously, wanna wager some money on your prediction? Because there ain't no realistic way it's coming true. Even for horrible nba teams, like we were last year, they have their good days, and other teams have their bad days. It's highly unlikely they'll lose 13 in a row, especially since they aren't a bad team, they're not good, but not bad, just struggling through injuries and some untimely lapses in judgment late in games.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

M3M said:


> Yeah, we win Atlanta. I mean, Zach should be able to rape there post defenders. Who are they gonna put on in, worthless Za Za?


The RG isn't the Hotel Vintage Plaza


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

MARIS61 said:


> It's pretty much what I expected.
> 
> *BTW, using an injured rookie as an excuse merely points out how very weak this team is at present time.*
> 
> ONTH, I'm optimistic that this team could win more than the 18-21 I predicted for them at the season's start.


Apparently you misssed the impact the ROY Chris Paul had on his teams winning % last year. 

There is no reason Roy couldn't do the same for Portland this year.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

sa1177 said:


> The RG isn't the Hotel Vintage Plaza



zing!


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

mgb said:


> I'll bet you all your points, 74,866,178, and give you 2-1 odds that we'll beat Atlanta.


Looks like you owe me a ****load of points, my friend.

-Pop


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

SodaPopinski said:


> Sunday's game against the Hawks is a possibility, but it's a get-away game, and the upstart Hawks are coming into their own. With our perimeter defense, *I can see Joe Johnson scorching us for 35*. Probably a loss.


I was only two off.

-Pop


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

SodaPopinski said:


> Looks like you owe me a ****load of points, my friend.
> 
> -Pop


If you accepted the bet I would.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

mgb said:


> If you accepted the bet I would.


What's 74 million when you have 1 Billion?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Todd said:


> What's 74 million when you have 1 Billion?


It's the principle. 

He had 16 hrs to accept the bet.

I also got another billion bet that Dallas will win 10 games so in a few weeks I'll have well over 2 billion.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Oops, actually I'll have well over 3 billion, I forgot they already took the billion I bet so that plus the my winnings will give me close to 4 billion.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I think it's entirely possible that they could have a 13 game losing streak. THey are at 5 games now and go for 6 straight on the road, something Portland has shown to struggle with. They return and hopefully Roy will be back for the Clippers game, but then we have 2 tough games to start the home stand. 

It's possible, but I'd say the odds are in favor of us surprising somebody on the road.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I think we'll come away with at least one win. It's going to be a rough trip though.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

Upcoming predictions:
12/5 @ Detroit : Loss
12/6 @ Milwaukee: Win
12/8 @ Indiana: Loss
12/10 @ Toronto: Loss
12/11 @ Philadelphia: Loss
12/13 @ Memphis: Win
Roy isnt coming back til our next mini homestand 12/15 , 12/20 and 12/22.
I'm glad that Z-bo is getting 20+ points a game.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

To answer the question: no. No, I cannot steel myself for a 13-game losing streak.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

With the Bucks, Raptors, and Grizz on the schedule, they should win at least 1 more on this road trip.

If they actually won all 3, I will have to put Nate on my Christmas list! :worthy:


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

Don't forget Philidelphia.... they've been horrible this year


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

I know we probably won't, but i think we could win every one of these road games. All the teams are incredibly beatable. Of course, so are we.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

So much for this dumb-*** thread.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Fork said:


> So much for this dumb-*** thread.


it seems that whenever soda goes off on one of his hyperboles, the exact opposite soon happens. 

So, keep it up Soda.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

I predict the Blazers will beat the Pistons and end this silly, glass-half-empty thread!!!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

RedHot&Rolling said:


> I predict the Blazers will beat the Pistons and end this silly, glass-half-empty thread!!!


me too


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

mgb said:


> Oops, actually I'll have well over 3 billion, I forgot they already took the billion I bet so that plus the my winnings will give me close to 4 billion.


I think that I have about 12 billion points... but if I whipped them out, others would get points envy...

:yay:


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

SodaPopinski said:


> Because that's what we're going to have. I don't see this team winning a game until our home game on December 22 vs. Toronto.
> 
> Sunday's game against the Hawks is a possibility, but it's a get-away game, and the upstart Hawks are coming into their own. With our perimeter defense, I can see Joe Johnson scorching us for 35. Probably a loss. Then we go on a six-game road trip. Detroit is the hottest team in the league right now outside of Dallas, and that has blowout loss written all over it. The next night is Milwaukee, where we haven't played well in quite some time since Damon's buzzer beater there a few years ago. Same deal in Indiana, where Conseco Field House might as well be named "House of Horrors" for the Blazers. Big game for Z-Bo there, but we'll lose by 5-10 points. Then we're at Toronto, where we play the ridiculous Sunday morning road game in Canada. We're never ready for that. Loss. At Philly the next day, where Mo's players will rally for him against his former team. Iverson and Iguodala go big in that game - another blowout loss. End the trip at Memphis, where things look decent for a chance at a road win. But I think Gasol is back by then, so we'll see. That's the only one I'm waffling on. I could see the Blazers salvaging the winless road trip there, but I doubt it. Come back home for the Clips, who should be salivating at the chance to kick our asses again. Then it's a long layoff and hosting T-Mac, Yao and the Rockets for another loss to Houston.
> 
> ...


BWEWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!

Seems Soda's been drinking too much Soda!! Time to go for a refill.

Congrats to our Blazers for hanging together on this trip, playing hard, albeit not good basketball and winning some games. That's the kind of team I like to support and be rooting for.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

owned?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

ryanjend22 said:


> owned?


Owned. :yes:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

How about a 8 game winning streak?

5 eastern conf teams coming up


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

crushed lol


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

ryanjend22 said:


> owned?





Schilly said:


> Owned. :yes:


actually, I believe the correct term for what happened to sodapop was pwned.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

crushed lol


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

SodaPopinski said:


> Can you steel yourself for a 13-game losing streak? Because that's what we're going to have.
> 
> -Pop


Owned.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

SodaPopinski said:


> Can you steel yourself for a 13-game losing streak? Because that's what we're going to have.
> -Pop


 PWNAGE

I called this one boys. All these teams were very beatable. After Detroit obviously.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

:worthy:









When a guy is wrong, he's wrong. I had us pegged as crumbling on this 6 game roadie. I was dead wrong. I underestimated the mettle of the guys. But, we only won 6 games on the road all last year. You can't blame me for having a bad feeling about this one.

But hey - I'd much rather have expected failure and be surprised by success than the other way around.

Solid road trip. Now let's keep it going at home and get B-Roy back and healthy!

-Pop


----------

